# What's your favorite drawing in the gallery of the person above you?



## Feralteddy (May 5, 2020)

I'll start, of course.  I hope we can get a whole chain going!  You don't have to say why it's your favorite, just reply with either the title of the image or the drawing itself 

Artwork Gallery for feralteddy -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Scraps Gallery for SixBit -- Fur Affinity [dot] net (still transferring over things from my scraps on my old acct to FeralTeddy)


----------



## TheCynicalViet (May 5, 2020)

I actually really like this one from yours
www.furaffinity.net: Down with Kong Isle! by feralteddy


----------



## PercyD (May 5, 2020)

I'm not sure if the one above me has a fur affinity, so I'll do teddys c:

I like this one-
www.furaffinity.net: My half of the "Draw my Fursona" Art Trade by feralteddy

And how they draw little hoofies in general tbh.


----------



## farraigeart (May 6, 2020)

oh!! this looks fun (here's my FA page)

i think my favorite from PercyD is this one:
www.furaffinity.net: Contest- Alura Halequin Princess by PercyD

I love the costume and the colors look great!! really neat character and design all around


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (May 6, 2020)

Well I'll give it a go:

It's this one: www.furaffinity.net: The Lizard Man (dnd character) by farraigeart

I don't know what people will like about what's in my gallery...

Artwork Gallery for DarkHorseArtie89 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Bluefiremark II (May 6, 2020)

I like this one because happy snek is good snek

here is my gallery: Artwork Gallery for BluefiremarkII -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 6, 2020)

Pretty birb <3
www.furaffinity.net: Oblivions Queen by BluefiremarkII

My gallery:
Artwork Gallery for KitRuppell -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## WXYZ (May 6, 2020)

This!
www.furaffinity.net: Come Together by KitRuppell

My gallery and scraps:
Artwork Gallery for Manchesterite -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Scraps Gallery for Manchesterite -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Guifrog (May 6, 2020)

I really love this one. Never got to see snow, living in a tropical region, so pics like this always look magical to me (minus all the hassle experienced by those who are used to white winters)
www.furaffinity.net: My new fursona by Manchesterite

And the silly one that makes me wanna poke it 
www.furaffinity.net: New Avatar by Manchesterite

----

My gallery:
Artwork Gallery for Guifrog -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## faepaintings (May 6, 2020)

I love these: www.furaffinity.net: Water Color Frogs by Guifrog  I'm not good at watercolors so I always am fascinated how other people can work with it. Also I love the colors in these.

My gallery (not too much there yet):
Artwork Gallery for faepaintings -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Lenago (May 6, 2020)

Oh i really liked this one
www.furaffinity.net: [Artfight19] Tegan by faepaintings
But to be honest everything on your gallery is great!

Here my gallery: Artwork Gallery for Lenago -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Pogo (May 6, 2020)

You got a lot of comics in your gallery but i picked this one.
www.furaffinity.net: Palette Tales page 3 by Lenago
Your little human character has hero vibes and i like his design.


This is my gallery: Userpage of Pogoyo -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## PercyD (May 6, 2020)

This piece here is a mood-
www.furaffinity.net: Tree Nap by Pogoyo


----------



## TigersThigh (May 6, 2020)

www.furaffinity.net: Naked Musicals by PercyD
I like this one because the subject is cute and who doesn't like musicals?
My gallery
Userpage of TigersThigh -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## TheCynicalViet (May 6, 2020)

PercyD said:


> I'm not sure if the one above me has a fur affinity, so I'll do teddys c:
> 
> I like this one-
> www.furaffinity.net: My half of the "Draw my Fursona" Art Trade by feralteddy
> ...


I do but I just intentionally forgot to link it. I only use it to dump any NSFW sketches but there should be one SFW drawing there at least.
Userpage of TheCynicalViet -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

There's not much to choose from so my only pick would be this: www.furaffinity.net: SaoniMorro Contest Entry, September 28 by TigersThigh


----------



## PercyD (May 6, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> I do but I just intentionally forgot to link it. I only use it to dump any NSFW sketches but there should be one SFW drawing there at least.
> Userpage of TheCynicalViet -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> There's not much to choose from so my only pick would be this: www.furaffinity.net: SaoniMorro Contest Entry, September 28 by TigersThigh


=u=/ You got it-
I like this one for the comeuppance, not gonna lie, lol. Plus the atmosphere in the second panel is p good.

www.furaffinity.net: When the plan goes horribly awry by TheCynicalViet




TigersThigh said:


> www.furaffinity.net: Naked Musicals by PercyD
> I like this one because the subject is cute and who doesn't like musicals?
> My gallery
> Userpage of TigersThigh -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


Thats so funny cause that one compared to my current sona ref looks like a baby~.


----------



## Arishipshape (May 7, 2020)

Now, don’t get me wrong,  the other pieces in your gallery are great and probably better to MOST people, but I’m a huge sucker for this meme:
www.furaffinity.net: Commission: Fluffdog "Circular Calculation" Meme by PercyD


----------



## TR273 (May 7, 2020)

I've got to say I like the use of colour and the atmosphere in this one of @Arishipshape 
www.furaffinity.net: Binary sunset by arishipshape


Link to my gallery
Userpage of TR273 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Fallowfox (May 7, 2020)

Skunks: www.furaffinity.net: 342 by TR273

Gallery linked in my signature.


----------



## WXYZ (May 7, 2020)

This rabbit...whoa.
www.furaffinity.net: Rabbit by Fallowfox

Gallery and scraps above.


----------



## PercyD (May 7, 2020)

I like this bit for simo <3
www.furaffinity.net: Simo by Manchesterite

He has a lot of personality here. It reminds me of the old caricature animations. I feel like you don't see this style enough any more, it has a lot of expression to it.


----------



## Catniped (May 7, 2020)

Love this one 
www.furaffinity.net: Trade: Llama Mama by PercyD
I have a weak spot for Pin Ups


----------



## Nike_M_Aguaraguazu (May 7, 2020)

I like this one
www.furaffinity.net: CM. Nuala by Catniped
What can I say? I love fantasy warriors :3


----------



## Lenago (May 7, 2020)

Ohh i like this one www.furaffinity.net: Modern Dillon by Nike_M_Aguaraguazu
It really gives off a relaxed feel,and i also like the character design


----------



## PercyD (May 7, 2020)

I actually like the latest one! Compared to your other artworks, it seems like you are becoming more confident in this retro-style of art. Keep up the good work!
www.furaffinity.net: Fado 2020 ref by Lenago


----------



## LunaTrash (May 8, 2020)

I like this one a lot, great personality and color choices! 
www.furaffinity.net: Trade: Beastly Belladonna by PercyD

You can check mine out at: 
Userpage of LunaTrash -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Nanominyo (May 8, 2020)

Hmmm
I would say this
www.furaffinity.net: Art Trade with CatSprinkles! by LunaTrash
I just love the colors

My gallery
Userpage of Nanominyo -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Pls be aware not all of the art in my gallery is by me
Check the descriptions to see if I’ve drawn it


----------



## Birdbf (May 8, 2020)

www.furaffinity.net: BNA screenshot redraw #1 by Nanominyo
Okay no joke I just finished BNA yesterday. The color work on this is very accurate to canon but the stylistic way you drew it is.... so charming and organic. It’s flowy and cute.

Userpage of Birdbf -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Here’s mine
Sorry a lot of recent stuff are old commissions i bought lol all of those are listed with [c] or [comm]


----------



## PercyD (May 8, 2020)

I like this one-
www.furaffinity.net: JDNT by Birdbf
Cheeky eldritch horror is something that doesn't happen enough. I'm here for it. Plus the design works p well with the jowls.
-Dare you design a bulldog. Double dog dare you.


----------



## Herdingcats (May 11, 2020)

I like how the two characters are posing here 
www.furaffinity.net: "Reptiles are the Superior Species" by PercyD

~
The link to my gallery is in my signature.


----------



## Mew (May 12, 2020)

Like how the background Is so warm, but the character looks very gloomy ^w^
www.furaffinity.net: Lonely hearts by Herdingcats

In my signature you can see my gallery :3


----------



## Ryuta (May 12, 2020)

Ooh. This look fun uwu I'll join in as well. I like this one.   
www.furaffinity.net: Haru Beastars Fanart <3 by Mewboo

Link to my gallery is in the signature.


----------

